# How Crazy Is Cavanoughs Accuser? Christine Blasey Ford can’t return home....



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

*Christine Blasey Ford can't return home due to 'unending' threats, lawyers say.*
​https://www.aol.com/article/news/20...due-to-unending-threats-lawyers-say/23553964/

She is very crazy. I don't believe her, she is making it up, and she is trying to extend her moment of fame. She is a liar, and I think that she is as crazy as a loon; and will go down as infamous. I am putting this post up as a footnote to history, because she will be forgotten in a year. And she deserves the ignominy that she gets. 

PS: ignominy means public disgrace, and just because she is lifted up by the press, won't save her. from public shame. She is a liar and a thief.​


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Bummer, dudet!


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

No I don't agree she is not crazy at all I believe she is conniving and manipulative, and ad I'll continue post he is a soldier at war with capitalism, freedom and conservatives in America. She will continue to wage war playing the victim card until held accountable for her actions which is likely to never be since there are too many conservatives that don't understand she is a warrior not a poor little victim of a misguided nature.



MisterMills357 said:


> Christine Blasey Ford can't return home due to 'unending' threats, lawyers say.
> https://www.aol.com/article/news/20...due-to-unending-threats-lawyers-say/23553964/
> 
> I don't believe her, she is making it up, she is trying to extend her moment of fame, and she is pathetic. She is a liar, and I think that she is as crazy as a loon: that is my assessment of her, she will go down as infamous. I am putting this post up as a footnote to history, because she will be forgotten in a year. And she deserves the ignominy that she gets. So, see ya later Christine.
> ...


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

heard another little tidbit about the Dr Ford and Feinstein relationship >>>> Feinstein's dear hubby has been on the board of directors of Palto Alto College - Dr Ford's employer - hard to believe that nobody knows anyone in that position ....


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

stowlin said:


> No I don't agree she is not crazy at all I believe she is conniving and manipulative, and ad I'll continue post he is a soldier at war with capitalism, freedom and conservatives in America. She will continue to wage war playing the victim card until held accountable for her actions which is likely to never be since there are too many conservatives that don't understand she is a warrior not a poor little victim of a misguided nature.


Whatever she is in truth, it doesn't matter, she has served her purpose. Now the press may turn on her, and dispose of their useful idiot; it would not be the first time that they did it.


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

Illini Warrior said:


> heard another little tidbit about the Dr Ford and Feinstein relationship >>>> Feinstein's dear hubby has been on the board of directors of Palto Alto College - Dr Ford's employer - hard to believe that nobody knows anyone in that position ....


I am shocked, shocked that there was a contrivance going on, round up the usual suspects.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Advise for Dr Ford, her lawyers and libtards.......









Professional psychiatric help.


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

Camel923 said:


> Advise for Dr Ford, her lawyers and libtards.......
> 
> View attachment 83219
> 
> ...


Ha, ha, ha, ha....hilarious!


----------



## Gunn (Jan 1, 2016)

I think something might have happened, but it was not the Judge. It is some kind of transference brought on by Feinstein's husband and remembering that Kavanaugh's mother foreclosed on her parents house. If you are spoon feed long enough you can believe anything. Starting with was Brett in town? Was he in the neighborhood? Was he at the party? Then he had to have been the one to do it.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

She really should be happy she's not a conservative accusing a Liberal or she would've been drawn and quartered already.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

Sasquatch said:


> She really should be happy she's not a conservative accusing a Liberal or she would've been drawn and quartered already.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


if some of these congressional investigations centered on her claims and used by the DNC - start to hit home - don't count out a Arkansas Mafia "accident" ....


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

I don't get this as a tactic by either side of the aisle. For one thing, it's just a plain, stupid move.

So let's suppose that due to my physique and swarthy good looks, a pack of socialists barge into the restaurant where my wife and I eating, mistaking me for Arnold Schwarzenegger, a known Republican actor. It looks like it's always about two dozen people to me being used for intimidation. There is no possible way I can discern what 24 people idiots think, or even surmise if they can think at all. I do know that I have spare magazines with me and I always carry more than 24 rounds.

Here's my point. Wisconsin is technically a purple state. Wisconsin also has also approved +300,000 CCW permits. In other words, you have people who will protect their families intermingled with nutballs. This is a recipe for big trouble. Since most restaurants have cameras (Barnes and Nobles, where I drink my coffee, has seven known cameras) I won't be the one arrested. And here's another fun fact, the victim does not stop being the victim when he becomes the victor.

If any libtards read this forum, may I suggest you clean up your language and start researching a fabric called "Kevlar." I will not be stomped by idiots.


----------



## Lowtechredneck (May 7, 2018)

The Tourist said:


> I don't get this as a tactic by either side of the aisle. For one thing, it's just a plain, stupid move.
> 
> So let's suppose that due to my physique and swarthy good looks, a pack of socialists barge into the restaurant where my wife and I eating, mistaking me for Arnold Schwarzenegger, a known Republican actor. It looks like it's always about two dozen people to me being used for intimidation. There is no possible way I can discern what 24 people idiots think, or even surmise if they can think at all. I do know that I have spare magazines with me and I always carry more than 24 rounds.
> 
> ...


Schwarzenegger hates Trump, no liberals would attack him.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

unending??? it has only been a couple of days.. take some of that gofund me money and go on a cruise to the bahamas or alaska


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

She was a useful Idiot and a complete failure. She's been tossed from the Dem's vehicle


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

She may have been tossed from the vehicle but it was not going fast enough to get the job done! Such a wasted effort.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

This christine blasey ford is one evil bitch. I am convinced that she went to one of her libtard shrink buddies who is well known to conjure up false memories about sexual assault that never happened. 

She appears to be bat-chit crazy and I have no sympathy whatsoever for her.


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

They won't turn on her - that would imply they were lying about Kavanaugh she will be as reveled as the one who attacked Thomas. They will let it go quietly right now so that it solidifies with out dissent then it will be a fact, matter of record, and with out contention. Which is why conservatives or Kavanaugh or someone should challenge her legally right now. She should be sued, possibly arrested for perjury and punished. Or she will forever be believed with no facts to back her up.



MisterMills357 said:


> Whatever she is in truth, it doesn't matter, she has served her purpose. Now the press may turn on her, and dispose of their useful idiot; it would not be the first time that they did it.


----------

